# Spouse Visa - Register at Commercial Partner



## gohan (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All

I am applying to bring my wife to the UK from Pakistan - the application will be submitted in Lahore, Pakistan.

We have completed the application online at visa4uk website, and both the IHS and visa payments where made.

However now there is an option to "Register at Commercial Partner"

Can someone please enlighten me what i need to do at this stage?

Thank you.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

At this stage, you need to book an appointment with a Visa Application Centre:

UK Visa Information - Pakistan - Book An Appointment

(You may or may not need to actually "register" with their commercial partner, VFS, but that's what this option is referring to)


----------



## gohan (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you for the quick reply.

We did a booking (date and time) before the payment was taken for IHS and the application, was that for the biometrics?

If so, the time for the above appointment was at 10:30 so what will be the ideal time to book this appointment?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, that's for biometrics. The ideal time is up to you


----------



## gohan (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you.

With the ideal time, I meant, how soon after the biometrics can I schedule the appointment?

How long does it take to process the biometrics booking/appointment?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I thought you said you'd booked the appointment already? There's only one appointment, it's for biometrics to be done.


----------



## gohan (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, the appointment date and time slot was booked on the Visa4uk website before making payment for IHS and the application - i understand this if for the biometrics?


My query is about the "Register at Commercial Partner" option, from what you said this is for the appointment with the Visa Application Centre?

so in total two bookings/appointments need to be done?


sorry for any confusion.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The next step is just to attend the appointment you made through Visa4uk


----------



## gohan (Sep 7, 2016)

oh, so there is no need to go and register with the Commercial Partner?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

For most countries, no, but I'm not familiar with Pakistan. I would call the VAC and ask but as you've already booked the appointment, I don't think you need to register unless you're purchasing additional services (courier delivery, priority processing)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you should register with commercial partner (Gerry's, part of VFS Global), as it will make your life easier.


----------

